# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Don"t fade away

## diana

As I stand at the crossroad...I see the sun sinking low...With my cross of indecision...I can"t tell wich way to go...Now I have seen the 7 wonders...And I have sailed the 7 seas...I"ve walked and talked with angels...And danced all night with gypsy queens...All in all it"s been a rocky road...Twists and turns along the way..But I still pray for tomorrow...All my hopes , my dreams ...Don"t fade away...I have painted many portraits...Memories of love and pain...Though cut down by life"s deceptions I found the strength to start again...Heaven help a girl ....Trying to make up her mind...With the darkness clossing in...I feel I"m running out of time...Shine a light for me...Help me find the way to go...And take me where I"ve never been before...And so I stand at the crossroad...Watching the sun sinking low...With my cross of indecision..Trying to find the way to go...All in all it"s been a rocky road...Twists and turns along the way...But I still pray for tomorrow..All my hopes my dreams ...Don"t fade away...                P:S Kerkoj falje qe shkruajta ne anglisht

----------

